# Have any movies freaked you out so much that you had to stop watching them?



## Vanity (Oct 26, 2009)

There was some movie I saw back when I was 14 or so. It was some kind of cannibal movie. I don't remember which one. It wasn't Silence of the Lambs. I only saw that more recently.

Anyway, I couldn't keep watching it because it was really disturbing me. I do wish I remembered what it was called just so I could know. I was watching it with my mom and I had to leave.

I really think I was too young for it at the time. I'm pretty sure it must have been rated R.


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

Motherfucking Chucky..when I was small of course. He scared the shit out of me.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 27, 2009)

Nightmare on Elm Street when i was a little. Freddy fucking creeped the shit out of me back then.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2009)

Stark042 said:


> Nightmare on Elm Street when i was a little. Freddy fucking creeped the shit out of me back then.



I'm planning to watch that soon actually. I have never seen it.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure I just figured out that the movie that I couldn't keep watching when I was 14 was that movie called Ravenous about a cannibal. I remember this disturbing scene with a cave and I just couldn't keep watching it.

I looked up some vids on YouTube just now and that's how I figured out what movie it was. I'm pretty sure that was it.


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

Which movie was it?


----------



## Sine (Oct 27, 2009)

no, really


----------



## The Potential (Oct 27, 2009)

He said it was called Ravenous about a cannibal hmm. Interesting ive never heard of that, but I haven't heard of alot of movies


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> Which movie was it?



I said what movie it was in my post. It was that movie called Ravenous.

Here's a creepy YouTube vid(warning it's kind of disturbing at parts):

Agneli & Nelson - Sleeping In Airports

Considering that I'm older now....I could probably watch it.....but I think it'd still freak me out even though I'd be able to watch it and not lose sleep over it.



Stark042 said:


> He said it was called Ravenous about a cannibal hmm. Interesting ive never heard of that, but I haven't heard of alot of movies



For the record, I'm not a he.  I'm female.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 27, 2009)

^^Oh my Gawdness my apologies Miss im so use to people i think on here are girls turn out being guys. Almost felt like they weren't any females on here.


----------



## Corran (Oct 27, 2009)

Anything with a doll/puppet or clown that kills people........
Did you know there is a Pinnochio horror movie? There is and just the trailer


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

Stark042 said:


> ^^Oh my Gawdness my apologies Miss im so use to people i think on here are girls turn out being guys. Almost felt like they weren't any females on here.



Her location kinda gives it away.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd seen some real fucked-up documentaries when I was young. For instance, a native had his genitalia cut off by some white guys who then forced it down his throat and made him swallow it. A scene where a family (a man, a woman and a little boy, all fully naked) disembowelled a man's corpse and ate his innards. A rope snapped when a guy bungee-jumped off a bridge and headed straight down to the ground and got smashed into pulp. Stuffs like that. Those scenes were so gross that I still remember them right now, after 10 odd years. But none of them could've stopped me watching though.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2009)

Yasha said:


> I'd seen some real fucked-up documentaries when I was young. For instance, a native had his genitalia cut off by some white guys who then forced it down his throat and made him swallow it. A scene where a family (a man, a woman and a little boy, all fully naked) disembowelled a man's corpse and ate its innards. Those stuffs were so gross that I still remember it right now, after 10 odd years. But none of them could've stopped me watching though.



 If they were documentaries that means it was real footage too doesn't it? 

What were those documentaries about exactly?


----------



## The Potential (Oct 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> Her location kinda gives it away.



Ho ho i didn't see that thar:ho


----------



## Yasha (Oct 27, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> If they were documentaries that means it was real footage too doesn't it?
> 
> What were those documentaries about exactly?



I believe they were, but I can't recall their names.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 27, 2009)

Yakuto. That Ravenous MV was pretty disturbing at parts.


----------



## Bushin (Oct 27, 2009)

Nothing really. Movies don't freak me out. "the Passion of the Christ" did effect me emotionally, but I did finnish it.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 27, 2009)

I remember a film called . It's highly disturbing and controversial and banned in many countries. It seems so real that it almost passes for a true documentary and its director was arrested on charges of actually getting its actors killed on camera.


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

Corran said:


> Anything with a doll/puppet or clown that kills people........
> Did you know there is a Pinnochio horror movie? There is and just the trailer


Interested



Yasha said:


> I'd seen some real fucked-up documentaries when I was young. For instance, a native had his genitalia cut off by some white guys who then forced it down his throat and made him swallow it. A scene where a family (a man, a woman and a little boy, all fully naked) disembowelled a man's corpse and ate his innards. A rope snapped when a guy bungee-jumped off a bridge and headed straight down to the ground and got smashed into pulp. Stuffs like that. Those scenes were so gross that I still remember them right now, after 10 odd years. But none of them could've stopped me watching though.


Interested


Yasha said:


> I remember a film called . It's highly disturbing and controversial and banned in many countries. It seems so real that it almost passes for a true documentary and its director was arrested on charges of actually getting its actors killed on camera.



VERY Interested


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2009)

Yasha said:


> I believe they were, but I can't recall their names.



That's too bad. I'm kind of curious to know what they're called at least.



Stark042 said:


> Yakuto. That Ravenous MV was pretty disturbing at parts.



Yeah...I warned you guys that it is disturbing. Perhaps you can see why it freaked me out so much. I was only 14 or 15 at most when I saw that. I couldn't watch the whole thing.



Yasha said:


> I remember a film called . It's highly disturbing and controversial and banned in many countries. It seems so real that it almost passes for a true documentary and its director was arrested on charges of actually getting its actors killed on camera.



I've heard about that. I'm scared to watch it.


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

I really feel like watching Cannibal Holocaust.


----------



## Munak (Oct 27, 2009)

Battle Royale.

It was back when WoWoW-Japan could be accessed from our cable TV. Every Saturday night was porn night (sure, censored porn night, but I was 13, damn it.), and here was I thinking these happy little school students are up for a big bad orgy.

Until a guy clad in military gear shot the teenage girl in the head. With a gun.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> I really feel like watching Cannibal Holocaust.



Agreed, i am also intrigued by this film after reading about it.


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2009)

Blood: The last vampire


----------



## Yasha (Oct 27, 2009)

I think I've found the name of the documentary I mentioned. It's a series called . Apparently not all the footages contained in it were authentic. A good portion of them were staged. They fall under the genre of .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 27, 2009)

i used to love being scared so i never stopped watching something because it scared me. eventhough i felt like throwing up towards the end of saw 5..the guy getting his hands cut  threw the middle was nasty.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2009)

Exorcist at 9 years old freaked me out  Funny cause before that and after that I seen tons of horror movies and loved em all without ever having to stop because they scared me.


----------



## agentgraves (Oct 27, 2009)

I only stop watching a movie if it bores me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2009)

I've never not finished watching a movie for this reason. Not even when I was a litle kid. I've stopped watching them for being shitty, overly vulgar, and boring as hell, but never because they are too scary or anything.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2009)

Yasha said:


> I think I've found the name of the documentary I mentioned. It's a series called . Apparently not all the footages contained in it were authentic. A good portion of them were staged. They fall under the genre of .



Interesting. I think I will read that article about it although I don't think I'll ever be watching it. Thankfully it's fake though. It would be horrible if it wasn't.



~Gesy~ said:


> i used to love being scared so i never stopped watching something because it scared me. eventhough i felt like throwing up towards the end of saw 5..the guy getting his hands cut  threw the middle was nasty.



That sounds really gross. 

I only watched the first Saw movie. I admit that I'm very curious to see the others.....I know they will be nasty but for some reason I sometimes get curiosus. >_< If it was so nasty that it made you feel like puking though....I'm not sure if I ever want to see it. It must have been really graphic.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 27, 2009)

Almost did with _The Omen_ the first time I saw it. I know, it's not an overly scary movie, but "It's all for you Damien" gave me nightmares for about a week.

Other than that, my friend forced me to with _Antichrist_, apparently he thought the things said about it were exaggerated. I was enjoying the film too. Beyond the really fucked up shit that goes on, it's really beautifully done.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Almost did with _The Omen_ the first time I saw it. I know, it's not an overly scary movie, but "It's all for you Damien" gave me nightmares for about a week.
> 
> Other than that, my friend forced me to with _Antichrist_, apparently he thought the things said about it were exaggerated. I was enjoying the film too. Beyond the really fucked up shit that goes on, it's really beautifully done.



Was that the original Omen movie or the newer one that came out in 2006?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2009)

Ummmmm.........To be honest, I dont remember really. I almost stopped watching a movie three times, but it was because they were bad, not scary or anything. Those films were "Bloody Murder"(I actually did turn it off but ended up finishing it), "Terror Toons" and "Casshern"(which I ended up liking somewhat).


----------



## The Potential (Oct 27, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> i used to love being scared so i never stopped watching something because it scared me. eventhough i felt like throwing up towards the end of saw 5..the guy getting his hands cut  threw the middle was nasty.



That part was very sad, gross, and just eh. To bad the other victims of Jigsaw wern't smart, they all would have survived.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2009)

Dawn of the dead, when I was young I used to forward through alot of the scenes because I felt like throwing up.



> Casshern



Casshern and bad don't go together.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow I just watched Cannibal Holocaust. Not for the faint of heart that is for DAMN sure. Very graphic...


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2009)

No, I'm not a pussy.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2009)

Mider T said:


> No, I'm not a pussy.



You didn't freak out when you were little even?


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Wow I just watched Cannibal Holocaust. Not for the faint of heart that is for DAMN sure. Very graphic...



I already have it in my HD, just need to go watch it.


----------



## Misha (Oct 27, 2009)

_Audition_. That is all.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 27, 2009)

when i was younger the exorcist was coming out on tv and the movie freaked me out that i stopped watching it


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> I already have it in my HD, just need to go watch it.



It's pretty sick man. Starts out slow and towards the middle drags you in and you can't stop watching


----------



## Yasha (Oct 27, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Wow I just watched Cannibal Holocaust. Not for the faint of heart that is for DAMN sure. Very graphic...



I watched it when I was 11 or 12. I must've been a pretty fucked-up kid back then.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2009)

Cannibal Holocaust can't look really graphic though, can it? It was filmed back in 1979. I can't imagine that special effects were super great back then. So I don't know how real they could make stuff look.

I have not seen it for the record and I don't know if I ever want to.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 27, 2009)

You can't imagine it until you have seen it.  It's the most notorious films of its kind ever made and most of the cannibal films were made by the Italians during a period in the late 70's known as the _Cannibal Boom_. Those sick Italians!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> You didn't freak out when you were little even?



No, I wasn't a pussy back then.  

And honestly, 14?  I can understand 7 or 8 maybe but 14?  

Do you want to see what I saw when I was little?


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Oct 27, 2009)

OP was the movie you were referring to "Red Dragon"? it was part of the Hannibal series and it freaked the SHIT out of me, i didn't stop watching per se, but that was the last time i can remember ever having a nightmare, or having trouble sleeping over a movie


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2009)

^Read through the thread and you'll see that it wasn't.  And besides, that movie was more comical than it was scary.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2009)

Tsukasa009 said:


> OP was the movie you were referring to "Red Dragon"? it was part of the Hannibal series and it freaked the SHIT out of me, i didn't stop watching per se, but that was the last time i can remember ever having a nightmare, or having trouble sleeping over a movie



No. I've never even seen Red Dragon. I've only seen Silence of the Lambs from that series and I only saw that for the first time earlier this year. I read the book a few years ago.

Anyway I answered later on that I figured out that it was the movie called Ravenous that freaked me out so much.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 27, 2009)

One of the Saw films, when the woman jumps into a pool of hypodermic needles. I almost puked, but did fast-forward past that scene.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2009)

Did you click the link KY?



Nae'blis said:


> One of the Saw films, when the woman jumps into a pool of hypodermic needles. I almost puked, but did fast-forward past that scene.



Well shit, you just ruined the experience.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 27, 2009)

Mider T said:


> No, I wasn't a pussy back then.
> 
> And honestly, 14?  I can understand 7 or 8 maybe but 14?
> 
> Do you want to see what I saw when I was little?



Dang that's pretty sick. I remember I tried to dl a movie on limewire when I was younger and it turned out to be a man being electrocuted on the electric chair. That imagine was burned in my mind and now I got this burned in my mind too. Damn my curiosity


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> One of the Saw films, when the woman jumps into a pool of hypodermic needles. I almost puked, but did fast-forward past that scene.



Are you someone who's scared of needles or is just a group of them like that really gross?

I'm not quite sure what ended up happening in that scene since I haven't seen it.

I don't like needles but I wouldn't say I am really scared of them. The most recent needle I got was in September. I'll probably be getting the H1N1 vaccine soon, most likely also the regular flu shot, and I need to get another Tetanus shot since I haven't had one for 10 years.

@ Mider T:

Can you tell me what's in that clip before I click it?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh btw, that was real and on live TV, in the daytime.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Oh btw, that was real and on live TV, in the daytime.



Can you say what it was? I'm afraid to click it.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2009)

Just watch it, it's only a minute and a half long.  The worst is at the end.  I can't really describe it.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah I could tell from his "runny nose"



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Can you say what it was? I'm afraid to click it.



Basically a man kills himself


----------



## Vanity (Oct 27, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Yeah I could tell from his "runny nose"
> 
> 
> 
> Basically a man kills himself



How does he kill himself? I really don't want to watch it to find out, honestly. Especially because Mider said it's a REAL death.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 28, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> How does he kill himself? I really don't want to watch it to find out, honestly. Especially because Mider said it's a REAL death.



With a pistol in his mouth


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2009)

It's not the shot that's creepy, it's the aftermath.  Honestly KY it's not going to take you by surprise, toughen up.


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

It wasn't all that bad. But yeah, still crazy.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2009)

Even worse when you're 5 being forced to watch it over and over to "man up".


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 28, 2009)

Dang you must have had a traumatic childhood. Was your father a military man or something?


----------



## Vanity (Oct 28, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> With a pistol in his mouth



My uncle killed himself by shooting himself in the head.

I don't think I want to watch it.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2009)

^Your loss.



shadowlords said:


> Dang you must have had a traumatic childhood. Was your father a military man or something?



He isn't the one that made me watch it.  Got to admit though, not much fazes me anymore lol.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't the one that made me watch it.  Got to admit though, not much fazes me anymore lol.



I wonder who made you watch it then hm. Well I used to not be fazed by much either. I used to think I was the antichrist and had a dark mentality but that changed and now things like this don't really gross me out but makes me feel sad at least. I don't know if you have felt like you weren't human or normal because of your apathy to death like I did. If you have I hope something can cause change in your life too man.

Sorry to hear about your uncle Kyasurin I can't imagine how you must have felt.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2009)

Nah, twas my aunt.  I turned out just fine.  What annoys me are these kids that try to act apathetic to everything as if it's some hip trend but really never experienced anything close to death.  In my opinion if they have no qualms about life or what comes after we should send them to war.

But I'm rambling, I really like to watch banned movies.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Nah, twas my aunt.  I turned out just fine.  What annoys me are these kids that try to act apathetic to everything as if it's some hip trend but really never experienced anything close to death.  In my opinion if they have no qualms about life or what comes after we should send them to war.
> 
> But I'm rambling, I really like to watch banned movies.



Hahhaa ic ic. Hm what are some banned movies that you really liked? Normally I stray away from snuff films but I just feel like watching them all of a sudden.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2009)

Movies that have banned from the general audience for racist/sexist/anti-religious under or over tones, excessive violence, nudity (not so much anymore) or any other controversial material.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Cannibal Holocaust can't look really graphic though, can it? It was filmed back in 1979. I can't imagine that special effects were super great back then. So I don't know how real they could make stuff look.
> 
> I have not seen it for the record and I don't know if I ever want to.



It is. I'm a huge splatter geek and some of the bloodshed in CH is unnervingly real. Some of it is(with its animal deaths).

The movie isn't all that, but it does look like authentic splatter at times.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It is. I'm a huge splatter geek and some of the bloodshed in CH is unnervingly real. Some of it is(with its animal deaths).
> 
> The movie isn't all that, but it does look like authentic splatter at times.



Yeah I heard that the animals were killed for real and that it was brutal.


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It is. I'm a huge splatter geek and some of the bloodshed in CH is unnervingly real. Some of it is(with its animal deaths).
> 
> The movie isn't all that, but it does look like authentic splatter at times.


I just finished seeing it, its crazy, not a great movie but the animal killing was real crazy.


Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I heard that the animals were killed for real and that it was brutal.



Yes. Theres a scene where they catch a tortoise and they cut off its head, and legs, and they open it up by taking away its shell. Just insane, I was eating when I was watching it. I had to wait till that was over until I could start eating again. lol


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 28, 2009)

*Eraserhead.*

If you haven't seen it, and somehow can find it, watch it alone with absolutely no lights for the full effect of being freaked out. 

It's a combination of what you see and hear that do it, like, the background noise and sounds the just creep the hell outta you.

A few people I know, as well as myself, watched it alone thinking it couldn't be that bad...turned out they couldn't sleep well/comfortably for a few days afterward


----------



## Vanity (Oct 28, 2009)

Roy said:


> I just finished seeing it, its crazy, not a great movie but the animal killing was real crazy.
> 
> 
> Yes. Theres a scene where they catch a tortoise and they cut off its head, and legs, and they open it up by taking away its shell. Just insane, I was eating when I was watching it. I had to wait till that was over until I could start eating again. lol



I heard that it was a rare turtle.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Bored? Yes
Freaked out? Never.

As a young boy I used to look away from the screen during romantic scenes or sexual things 

Violence can't freak me out in movies though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2009)

The commercial for Fourth Kind bothers the shit out of me.


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Eraserhead.*
> 
> If you haven't seen it, and somehow can find it, watch it alone with absolutely no lights for the full effect of being freaked out.
> 
> ...


Oh man, you got me interested. I would probably get scared since I'm not a big fan of the horror genre.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I heard that it was a rare turtle.



It looked real, it was just....crazy


----------



## Vanity (Oct 28, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Bored? Yes
> Freaked out? Never.
> 
> As a young boy I used to look away from the screen during romantic scenes or sexual things
> ...



My parents used to cover my eyes during sexual scenes but I didn't want to see them anyway. lol. I don't think any kids would want to see it.



Roy said:


> Oh man, you got me interested. I would probably get scared since I'm not a big fan of the horror genre.
> 
> 
> 
> It looked real, it was just....crazy



Apparently the turtle thing was real.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> My parents used to cover my eyes during sexual scenes but I didn't want to see them anyway. lol. I don't think any kids would want to see it.



Eh, when they're alone they're probably curious at some point.

Romantic and erotic scenes in movies still bore me though, I kinda sigh to myself when they happen.

Strangely enough it doesn't bother me at all in animated media


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2009)

Erotic scenes in movies are rarely erotic. They come off as fake normally.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 28, 2009)

Roy said:


> Oh man, you got me interested. I would probably get scared since I'm not a big fan of the horror genre.



Here is a preview of it (Screenshots) 
What to keep in mind, is that this movie was done in '77 on a *$20,000* budget.


It's still not known for a certainty what he used for that weird dino-looking-ish-weird face/head thing. There was no money _for_ an animatronic anything.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Erotic scenes in movies are rarely erotic. They come off as fake normally.



I'm probably not the only one who facepalmed at Neo and Trinity having sex


----------



## Jay. (Oct 28, 2009)

Nah not such a thing


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

Panda said:


> Here is a preview of it (Screenshots)
> What to keep in mind, is that this movie was done in '77 on a *$20,000* budget.
> 
> 
> It's still not known for a certainty what he used for that weird dino-looking-ish-weird face/head thing. There was no money _for_ an animatronic anything.



The fuck..

Looks disturbing.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 28, 2009)

Roy said:


> The fuck..
> 
> Looks disturbing.



It _is_ done by David Lynch...Some people think it's an aborted cow fetus kept alive just long enough for the filming. 
(Just to add a bit more disturbance to that for ya. )

However, I don't know, I just know it creeps the fuck outta me and wouldn't be any more surprised if that turned out to be true


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

It doesn't look like a cow. >_<

What creeped me out the most was the one old lady.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 28, 2009)

Never, I usually love those kinds of movies. Eraserhead is a fucken awesome movie btw.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Well shit, you just ruined the experience.


Tough. If you haven't seen Saw III by now you were never going to.


Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Are you someone who's scared of needles or is just a group of them like that really gross?
> 
> I'm not quite sure what ended up happening in that scene since I haven't seen it.
> 
> I don't like needles but I wouldn't say I am really scared of them. The most recent needle I got was in September. I'll probably be getting the H1N1 vaccine soon, most likely also the regular flu shot, and I need to get another Tetanus shot since I haven't had one for 10 years.


I dislike needles. Not necessarily scared of them I just do not like having one stuck in me or seeing one being inserted. And being as empathetic as I am, seeing it happen to someone else causes the same reaction as if it were happening to me.

The last needle I received was 5 years ago when I donated blood.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 28, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> I dislike needles. Not necessarily scared of them I just do not like having one stuck in me or seeing one being inserted. And being as empathetic as I am, seeing it happen to someone else causes the same reaction as if it were happening to me.
> 
> The last needle I received was 5 years ago when I donated blood.



I don't like having them stuck in me or seeing them stuck in someone either. They seem to show needles going into people on the news a lot and I always look away. I just don't like directly seeing them.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok I'm a wimp... Since that movie wasn't actually that bad when I rewatched it, but it was something about the execution that just made it unpleasant.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 28, 2009)

Roy said:


> It doesn't look like a cow. >_<
> 
> What creeped me out the most was the one old lady.



Hence "aborted" cow 
What interesting, is what she is representing in the movie.
And I'm not saying what it is 



Judge Gabranth said:


> Never, I usually love those kinds of movies. Eraserhead is a fucken awesome movie btw.



+1 for having seen it


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 28, 2009)

E.T., scared the crap out of me and still don't understand why this is a childrenmovie.. it's a horrorfilm


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2009)

On Cannibal Holocaust, all the animal slayings were real. The human death SFX was so realistic looking, that Ruggero Deodato(the director) was ARRESTED until he could to prove that they were fake, which wasn't easy. Remember "The Blair Witch Project" and how they advertised it to be real. Well, that ripped off this so they had difficulty finding the actors(they were told to lay low).

When it was proven that the actors were alive, they banned the film anyway due to animal cruelty. Deodato did the same thing in "Jungle Holocaust", which isnt as famous but imo is a bit better. 

Now he admits that he was wrong in that regard and wishes he didn't do it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

Not yet, no. I can handle most scary movies.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> On Cannibal Holocaust, all the animal slayings were real. The human death SFX was so realistic looking, that Ruggero Deodato(the director) was ARRESTED until he could to prove that they were fake, which wasn't easy. Remember "The Blair Witch Project" and how they advertised it to be real. Well, that ripped off this so they had difficulty finding the actors(they were told to lay low).
> 
> When it was proven that the actors were alive, they banned the film anyway due to animal cruelty. Deodato did the same thing in "Jungle Holocaust", which isnt as famous but imo is a bit better.
> 
> Now he admits that he was wrong in that regard and wishes he didn't do it.



So you mean that Deodato is better in that it's more disturbing or better done in some other way?

And who admits that he was wrong? The person who made Cannibal Holocaust?


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 28, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> So you mean that Deodato is better in that it's more disturbing or better done in some other way?
> 
> And who admits that he was wrong? The person who made Cannibal Holocaust?



Deodato is the director of Cannibal Holocaust so I don't understand what you are saying and yeah Deodato said he didn't know why he put real animal deaths in his movie and regretted it.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 28, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Deodato is the director of Cannibal Holocaust so I don't understand what you are saying and yeah Deodato said he didn't know why he put real animal deaths in his movie and regretted it.



Oh sorry I meant to ask why "Jungle Holocaust" was better.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 28, 2009)

Yasha said:


> I'd seen some real fucked-up documentaries when I was young. For instance, a native had his genitalia cut off by some white guys who then forced it down his throat and made him swallow it. A scene where a family (a man, a woman and a little boy, all fully naked) disembowelled a man's corpse and ate his innards. A rope snapped when a guy bungee-jumped off a bridge and headed straight down to the ground and got smashed into pulp. Stuffs like that. Those scenes were so gross that I still remember them right now, after 10 odd years. But none of them could've stopped me watching though.


name of the movie?


----------



## Vanity (Oct 28, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> name of the movie?



He said it was called Faces of Death:


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

Faces of Death is smalltime.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2009)

In b4 Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Oh sorry I meant to ask why "Jungle Holocaust" was better.



The problem with "Cannibal Holocaust" is that it is just a film about over-the-top gore, rapes, sometimes both at once....and lots more smut in there. No one is really likeable, and it's done under some stupid "we are the real cannibals" pretense. I reviewed it! Top 5 DOA

Man, old review.

"Jungle Holocaust" also has lots of rape/gore, but it doesn't feel quite as dominated by them. Instead it focuses on sheer intensity and it's social commentary feels much less force fed this time around. It has its flaws, but is a pretty decent splatterfest. 

"Cannibal Holocaust" is more revolting, but "Jungle Holocaust" is the better movie.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The problem with "Cannibal Holocaust" is that it is just a film about over-the-top gore, rapes, sometimes both at once....and lots more smut in there. No one is really likeable, and it's done under some stupid "we are the real cannibals" pretense. I reviewed it! Link removed
> 
> Man, old review.
> 
> ...



Are there any actual documentaries about cannibalistic tribes or anything?


----------



## CBACS (Oct 29, 2009)

Troll 2.

I mean I've seen Cannibal Holocaust, The Guinea Pig series and whatnot. But Troll 2 is just somethin' else.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 29, 2009)

CBACS said:


> Troll 2.
> 
> I mean I've seen Cannibal Holocaust, The Guinea Pig series and whatnot. But Troll 2 is just somethin' else.



What's Troll 2 about? I guess I can look it up on Wiki or something. I'm just wondering what's so disturbing about it.

Also, are you talking about the Guinea Pig series on TV? I've never watched it.


----------



## CBACS (Oct 29, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> What's Troll 2 about? I guess I can look it up on Wiki or something. I'm just wondering what's so disturbing about it.
> 
> Also, are you talking about the Guinea Pig series on TV? I've never watched it.


The Guinea Pig films were japanese films that were suspected to be real snuff films.

EDIT: Watch this thrilling scene from Troll 2:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NMGsRmZTFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanity (Oct 29, 2009)

CBACS said:


> The Guinea Pig films were japanese films that were suspected to be real snuff films.
> 
> EDIT: Watch this thrilling scene from Troll 2:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NMGsRmZTFQ[/YOUTUBE]



So you mean in those Japanese films, people actually died? :S (EDIT: Actually I just looked it up...guess they weren't real but a lot of people thought it was.) Are there any movies where people actually were killed? I don't want to see them but I'm just curious.

Anyway, that scene you just linked made me lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Are there any actual documentaries about cannibalistic tribes or anything?



You mean real life stuff? 

No....its a mockumentary. Like Blair Witch, it pretends to be real. I have heard that the documentary within it showed real life executions(but I've heard differing things)

Anyway, I dont think there has ever been a real publicized snuff film. It's too illegal, but occasionally people are fooled. There is even a film called "Snuff" which was protested for it. I havent seen it, but it doesnt sound very good.


----------



## Renreg (Oct 29, 2009)

Hide and Seek.
Well I didn't stop watching it coz my friend wouldn't let me turn it off, but I was very much creeped out


----------



## Vanity (Oct 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> You mean real life stuff?
> 
> No....its a mockumentary. Like Blair Witch, it pretends to be real. I have heard that the documentary within it showed real life executions(but I've heard differing things)
> 
> Anyway, I dont think there has ever been a real publicized snuff film. It's too illegal, but occasionally people are fooled. There is even a film called "Snuff" which was protested for it. I havent seen it, but it doesnt sound very good.



I remember when Blair Witch came out. I think that I was 15 at the time.

It would have been scary if it actually was real. I kind of wish that I hadn't found out it was fake before watching it since for a movie it wasn't really that scary but if that stuff had actually been real, then it would have been scary.

Anyway I give it points for being unique....even if the concept was done before, it certainly isn't a concept that seems to be done in movies all that often.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 30, 2009)

The only film I remember getting so freaked out by that I had to stop watching was from when I was a wee child of 5-6ish. The movie which terrified me for whatever reason and actually caused me to stay up all night (because I was too scared to turn the lights off and go to sleep) was _The Witches_. Basically, during the scene where Angelica Houston and all of the other witches take off their disguises in the hotel, I freaked, turned the TV off and didn't actually see the ending until I bought the film many years later.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 30, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> The only film I remember getting so freaked out by that I had to stop watching was from when I was a wee child of 5-6ish. The movie which terrified me for whatever reason and actually caused me to stay up all night (because I was too scared to turn the lights off and go to sleep) was _The Witches_. Basically, during the scene where Angelica Houston and all of the other witches take off their disguises in the hotel, I freaked, turned the TV off and didn't actually see the ending until I bought the film many years later.



Well if you bought the film many years later, I guess you ended up liking it?


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 30, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well if you bought the film many years later, I guess you ended up liking it?



Well, I initially bought it because it was incredibly cheap, and I remembered that I'd never gotten to see the ending. However, I did actually end up enjoying it for all its cheesiness, maniacal laughter and bizarre scenes of hideous women discussing how they would destroy all the children/babies in the world with poison-soaked chocolate. Rather than having anything approaching fear towards it now, though, I'm mostly overcome by the macabre silliness of it all.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 30, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> Well, I initially bought it because it was incredibly cheap, and I remembered that I'd never gotten to see the ending. However, I did actually end up enjoying it for all its cheesiness, maniacal laughter and bizarre scenes of hideous women discussing how they would destroy all the children/babies in the world with poison-soaked chocolate. Rather than having anything approaching fear towards it now, though, I'm mostly overcome by the macabre silliness of it all.



Good point. A lot of those old movies can be bought for a cheap price now so it makes no sense to rent it to watch it....might as well just buy it.

Anyway, sounds like a strange movie. I've never actually seen it.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 30, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> In b4 Brokeback Mountain.



why would you watch that in the first place?


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Oct 31, 2009)

The Hills Have Eyes. After the second rape I couldn't keep my stomach down


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm fairly good with gore and creepyness and stuff. However, when I was about 4/5 years old, we watched this cartoon movie (not disney but some other company) which really freaked me out. It was something about 'The last unicorn', or something like that. It was really freaky.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 31, 2009)

I hate horror movies, so I always switch away to something else before the movie even starts, but that's it. Even if a movie is crappy, I usually finish watching, but I pay less attention.


----------



## darkangelcel (Oct 31, 2009)

this one...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O92QxxgeCO8[/YOUTUBE]

not all the movie but a particular scene of it waaaaaaaaa
is just... ahhhhhh
If you have watch it... then you know which scene am i referring to.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 31, 2009)

MidnightToker426 said:


> The Hills Have Eyes. After the second rape I couldn't keep my stomach down



Was that....what was it....the 2006 remake one? Was it the uncut version?

I watched that too.....it was VERY disturbing. I did end up watching the whole thing though.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, it was the remake, and I saw it on DVD so it was probably uncut. It was a good film in a horror critic sorta way, but it fell into one of those "torture-porn" categories with SAW and movies like that


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

I lol'd through the whole hills have eyes one and two, stupid ass movie


----------



## Vanity (Oct 31, 2009)

MidnightToker426 said:


> Yeah, it was the remake, and I saw it on DVD so it was probably uncut. It was a good film in a horror critic sorta way, but it fell into one of those "torture-porn" categories with SAW and movies like that



Are the SAW movies as bad? I only saw the first one and I don't remember it being as nasty as that Hills Have Eyes movie.

I haven't seen the other SAW movies though...I'm kind of considering it though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2009)

I think that the Saw films are underrated. Yes, they've become redundant and the sequels aren't very good, but for sequels that were rushed into production, they were great.

If you think the first film is torture porn, the film just tricked you. There is little actual gore. It only fools you into thinking there is. Same with the original "Texas Chainsaw Massacre".


----------



## Vanity (Nov 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think that the Saw films are underrated. Yes, they've become redundant and the sequels aren't very good, but for sequels that were rushed into production, they were great.
> 
> If you think the first film is torture porn, the film just tricked you. There is little actual gore. It only fools you into thinking there is. Same with the original "Texas Chainsaw Massacre".



Yeah the only one I saw was the first one. It was ages ago that I saw it so I don't have a clear memory of it but I'm pretty sure that the only really gross bloody part was when the guy sawed his own foot off.

The sequels had a higher amount of gore though right?


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Nov 1, 2009)

Cherry Bomb said:


> Are the SAW movies as bad? I only saw the first one and I don't remember it being as nasty as that Hills Have Eyes movie.
> 
> I haven't seen the other SAW movies though...I'm kind of considering it though.



They are pretty good, when I say torture-porn I mean like blood and guts.

I could sit through them, at least


----------



## Chee (Nov 1, 2009)

Coneheads. I'm serious.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think that the Saw films are underrated. Yes, they've become redundant and the sequels aren't very good, but for sequels that were rushed into production, they were great.



If we're talking about Saw 1,2,3 and 4 I agree. Five was just terrible though.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2009)

After two the films became a joke really, even the second one wasn't that great.



> Coneheads. I'm serious.



I hate that movie so much.


----------



## Chee (Nov 1, 2009)

Pippy Longstockings said:


> I hate that movie so much.



I don't really remember it. I just remember it creeping me out as a little kid.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 1, 2009)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Coneheads. I'm serious.



I remember seeing commercials for that as a kid or something....I thought it looked very strange and I couldn't understand why anyone would want to watch it.

It was a comedy though right?



Rob` said:


> If we're talking about Saw 1,2,3 and 4 I agree. Five was just terrible though.



I'm curious as to what made the 5th one really bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2009)

On the saw films. I've only reviewed 5 and 6.

I'd rate them.....

Saw: 8.5/10
Saw 2: 7.5/10- Fun stuff. A slasher cube-esque movie, but fun.
Saw 3: 8/10- The best sequel.
Saw 4: 6.5/10- Began to get old at this point. It also is when the gore really kicked in.
Saw 5: 5/10- Originally I gave it a semi-positive rating, but I think I was too soft. Not as bad as other people say, but easily the worst of the series.
Saw 6: 6/10- Review is in sig.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> On the saw films. I've only reviewed 5 and 6.
> 
> I'd rate them.....
> 
> ...



Well at least the newest one wasn't as bad as the one before that I guess. I wonder if they'll still keep making them?

Generally it seems like horror movies are more likely to have a ton of sequels than other genres of films.

Anyway, so at Saw 4 it began to get more super gory? o_o


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2009)

Cherry Bomb said:


> I remember seeing commercials for that as a kid or something....I thought it looked very strange and I couldn't understand why anyone would want to watch it.
> 
> It was a comedy though right?



It was based off of SNL skits.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2009)

Cherry Bomb said:


> Well at least the newest one wasn't as bad as the one before that I guess. I wonder if they'll still keep making them?
> 
> Generally it seems like horror movies are more likely to have a ton of sequels than other genres of films.
> 
> Anyway, so at Saw 4 it began to get more super gory? o_o



Saw 2 was pretty gory. Saw 3, while having some brutal moments, wasn't a complete bloodbath. Saw 4 is when the gore became more tradition and exploitive.

the Saw series has been pretty good for quick-buck sequels. However, unlike Jason and Freddy, you cant do much more with them, so they need to end soon.

There wll be a Saw 7. Dont know beyond that.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Saw 2 was pretty gory. Saw 3, while having some brutal moments, wasn't a complete bloodbath. Saw 4 is when the gore became more tradition and exploitive.
> 
> the Saw series has been pretty good for quick-buck sequels. However, unlike Jason and Freddy, you cant do much more with them, so they need to end soon.
> 
> There wll be a Saw 7. Dont know beyond that.



Out of all of them, which one had the most gore? And which one had the least?

Anyway can't they just keep making them since it's mostly just about trapping more people in freaky games and killing them? That's why most people go to see them too right?


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 1, 2009)

No but i did have times where i would close my eyes and go into the anus of the person next to me because i was so afraid.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just Nightmare in Elm Street, but I was like 6 years old. My sister and my cousin were watching them and I wanted to be a big girl like them so I stayed. That was until the first murder, where I have to stop. Needless to say, that night I couldn't sleep, when I did I woke up crying and my parents lectured my sister about what kind of movies I could watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Out of all of them, which one had the most gore? And which one had the least?
> 
> Anyway can't they just keep making them since it's mostly just about trapping more people in freaky games and killing them? That's why most people go to see them too right?



hmmm......I'd say the goriest is Saw 4. Been awhile since I've seen the others though so I could be wrong. Saw 6 had some extremely brutal moments, but I dont think was as gory as 4.

Technically, they could keep making them, but you need to keep being inventive with the traps. With Jason or Freddy or other major slashers, you can always continue to be creative. With the Saw series, it's already become redundant.

Saw 6 has disappointed at the box office so far, so clearly it's wearing off its initial appeal.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2009)

The answer is no.  But I remember 3 movies really scaring me as a child.

Batman Returns.  The penguin was just gross and disgusting.  And it really bothered me when he bit that character's nose off.  I had a hard time sleeping after watching this movie.

Total Recall.  The main villain had an accomplice that wore glasses.  This guy was killed by a midget.  And even at a young age...I thought this was a horrible way to go out.  It was also scary what happened to people when they were exposed to the atmosphere on Mars.

I don't remember the name of this movie.  But I saw some movie or TV show or something and the villain was turned into a tree at the end of the movie.  I don't know why, but I was terrified after this and I think I asked my mom and dad to let me sleep with them that night.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 2, 2009)

ane said:


> Just Nightmare in Elm Street, but I was like 6 years old. My sister and my cousin were watching them and I wanted to be a big girl like them so I stayed. That was until the first murder, where I have to stop. Needless to say, that night I couldn't sleep, when I did I woke up crying and my parents lectured my sister about what kind of movies I could watch.



Yeah that would freak kids out....especially since it's kids that he kills, right?

I've never seen any of the Freddy movies but I recently got some on DVD and plan to watch them.



MartialHorror said:


> hmmm......I'd say the goriest is Saw 4. Been awhile since I've seen the others though so I could be wrong. Saw 6 had some extremely brutal moments, but I dont think was as gory as 4.
> 
> Technically, they could keep making them, but you need to keep being inventive with the traps. With Jason or Freddy or other major slashers, you can always continue to be creative. With the Saw series, it's already become redundant.
> 
> Saw 6 has disappointed at the box office so far, so clearly it's wearing off its initial appeal.



Well the traps have all been pretty inventive right? I haven't seen them but I have seen the commercials and such and so I have seen what some of the traps are.

It'd be creepy if they put someone in an elevator shaft and do something with that.

Someone in my city died in an elevator shaft back in June. >_< And since my dad talked to someone who worked at the building, my dad knows exactly how the guy died and he told me and it's really disturbing.  I don't even know if I want to say what happened. >_< I feel sorry for the guy. 



Rukia said:


> The answer is no.  But I remember 3 movies really scaring me as a child.
> 
> Batman Returns.  The penguin was just gross and disgusting.  And it really bothered me when he bit that character's nose off.  I had a hard time sleeping after watching this movie.
> 
> ...



Was that last one Sleepy Hollow(the one with Johnny Depp)? I just know that the villain got sucked into a tree at the end of the movie.

I was 14 when that came out. I really like that movie though.


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 2, 2009)

5 centimeters per second; couldnt watch it a second time
Paranormal Activity; Saw it once, only have time to see it at night, id rather not.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah that would freak kids out....especially since it's kids that he kills, right?
> 
> I've never seen any of the Freddy movies but I recently got some on DVD and plan to watch them.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they're pretty inventive, but not as inventive as they used to be.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Was that last one Sleepy Hollow(the one with Johnny Depp)? I just know that the villain got sucked into a tree at the end of the movie.
> 
> I was 14 when that came out. I really like that movie though.


No.  The movie I am talking about was like 7 years prior to Sleepy Hollow.  I was much younger.  And the character was actually turned into a tree...for eternity.  (This show might have even been animated.)


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

Kiryuu said:


> 5 centimeters per second; couldnt watch it a second time



WTF?  Neither of these...


> aranormal Activity; Saw it once, only have time to see it at night, id rather not.



movies were even close to scary or disturbing.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 2, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah that would freak kids out....especially since it's kids that he kills, right?
> 
> I've never seen any of the Freddy movies but I recently got some on DVD and plan to watch them.



Yes, it was  

Nowadays I still haven't watched any of the movies either. I don't think I'd find them that scary now but still... Anyway, you can watch them first and tell me


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, there was one called Pet Semetary 2 that I had to stop watching.

It wasn't even good, like they disregarded the history of the first one (which was very good btw), and then when there was a scene of a child being blown up, that was it, I had to stop watching, not because it scared me, it just disgusted me. 

That was a terrible movie and I recommend the first one, but don't bother with the 2nd.


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2009)

Candy Man. 

During my younger years, I hated mirrors because of him.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 2, 2009)

Drag me to hell.

Fucking drag me to fucking hell.

It's not scary, it's just so fucking weird. People are vomiting into each others mouths.

If you've seen the trailer where the fly goes into her mouth, and you think, hey I wonder what happens next. Fucking don't.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 2, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Drag me to hell.
> 
> Fucking drag me to fucking hell.
> 
> ...



That movie was well done but it wasn't my kind of movie....

I admit that it was just a bit too silly for me. I did watch the whole thing though and didn't hate it. I guess horror mixed with strange comedy just isn't my thing really.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2009)

Drag Me To Hell was fucking hilarious.  Best comedy of the year.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Drag Me To Hell was fucking hilarious.  Best comedy of the year.



Hahaahah. Yeah, the end made me laugh hysterically forever after. Everything about it just had me going "lol bitch, sup?" or to be more exact::::



Whereas the bitch is the kid and the dad is well.....justice.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 2, 2009)

Some movie about aliens that I don't remember much about; only a couple of scenes and leaving the theater.


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 3, 2009)

The only movie that really ever scared me was The Ring. I was rather young back then and the final scenes were pretty frighting. Come to think of it, the movie itself wasn't that scary, more like disgusting.

Another movie I absolutely hated when I was a child was The Fly.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 3, 2009)

I haven't even tried watching this movie before, and I probably never will.

Hostel.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 3, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I haven't even tried watching this movie before, and I probably never will.
> 
> Hostel.



Oh geez. I've heard about that one and I'm too afraid to watch it. >_<


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2009)

Hostel's not really that gory, its kind of comic.


> I absolutely hated when I was a child was The Fly.



When he vomits over his food, and his penis in the cabinet...but still love it.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Hostel's not really that gory, its kind of comic.
> 
> 
> When he vomits over his food, and his penis in the cabinet...but still love it.



PENIS IN A CABINET? O_O WTF.

I'm pretty sure my b/f has watched The Fly but he never told me much about it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Hostel is hilarious.

Just like Saw.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Nov 5, 2009)

That'd have to be "Children of the Corn". *Cringes* It just creeped me out.O.o


----------



## Juli (Nov 5, 2009)

When I was a little kid..

*Gremlins*

Yes..seriously. I got really scared and couldn't sleep well for like a month because I thought Gremlins would come and scramble under my blanket..

Nowadays I don't even watch movies that could creep me out. :/


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2009)

When I was younger I remember getting scared by Ernest Scared Stupid, the troll really freaked me out.


----------



## Bombtrack (Nov 5, 2009)

10 years ago I freaked out when I saw a horror movie with a clown. ( Don't remeber the name of that movie ). From that point I have always been freaking out when I see evil looking clowns


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 5, 2009)

The Exorcist when I was small I saw it and had nightmares. 
Now I cant watch it alone or in the dark it still freaks me out.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 5, 2009)

Bombtrack said:


> 10 years ago I freaked out when I saw a horror movie with a clown. ( Don't remeber the name of that movie ). From that point I have always been freaking out when I see evil looking clowns


Do you mean this?


----------



## Bombtrack (Nov 5, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Do you mean this?



yeah that him!!! 
man i'm gonna have nightmares again.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 5, 2009)

Isn't that clown movie called It?

I watched it before....wasn't afraid. I actually found it kind of boring.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Nov 23, 2009)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind, that adult or mother alien scared the dickens out of me and she's still scary with her long neck and weird
blue eyes.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 23, 2009)

I wonder how many of us have been seriously freaked out by a movie as adults.

It seems like most of us had these experiences when we were kids or young teens.

Some movies have scared me as an adult but not to the point where I stopped watching it. Just that movie I mentioned in the OP when I was 14 or 15....


----------



## Migooki (Nov 24, 2009)

Nope, it makes them more exciting. I love scary movies, it's my second favorite genre (besides War).


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 24, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Isn't that clown movie called It?
> 
> I watched it before....wasn't afraid. I actually found it kind of boring.



Pennwise the Clown.

Dude will eat your soul.

OM NOM NOM


----------



## Kidara (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a clown fobia thanks to Stephen King's IT. I saw part of it when I was a kid. And then a movie called... was it Hostel  that really freaked me out. I almost threw up watching it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah it was Hostel. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYbaveZ0NYY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanity (Nov 24, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> Pennwise the Clown.
> 
> Dude will eat your soul.
> 
> OM NOM NOM



That pic is disturbing.



Kidara said:


> I have a clown fobia thanks to Stephen King's IT. I saw part of it when I was a kid. And then a movie called... was it Hostel  that really freaked me out. I almost threw up watching it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I saw It and never felt much of anything when watching that movie.

Didn't Hostel only come out recently in 2006? I haven't seen it but yeah, I guess you were only 15 then.


----------



## Emigan (Nov 24, 2009)

E.T; the only movie that scares me. 
That alien is out to get me.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 24, 2009)

The Omen. When I was a little kid I saw it alone at night while my parents were out. That shit freaked me out so much, I could sleep properly for days. Another time I was alone and at home and flipping through channels and the exorcist came on. It was the scene where the girl was coming down the stairs crawling backwards or some shit. I changed the channel quickly but that already scared me shitless. I have not seen the movie till today. I wonder if I will still find it scary,


----------



## Gabe (Nov 24, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> Pennwise the Clown.
> 
> Dude will eat your soul.
> 
> OM NOM NOM



i remember when i was a kid that movie scared me and my cousins bad. i was creep ed out by clowns when i was small. but when we saw it again when i was in high school it was just funny


----------



## Mαri (Nov 24, 2009)

NAM said:


> i remember when i was a kid that movie scared me and my cousins bad. i was creep ed out by clowns when i was small. but when we saw it again when i was in high school it was just funny





Same here.

That was one fucking scary movie when I was 5.


----------



## Espada (Nov 26, 2009)

Any movie that has people sawing others or torturing them like SAW series and Hostel. I love ghost/vampire/zombie movies but gross shockporn movies makes me feel disgusted because people are the worst horror ever and I'll keep thinking it over and over again if I watch them 



Brooke Logan said:


> Yes, there was one called Pet Semetary 2 that I had to stop watching.
> 
> It wasn't even good, like they disregarded the history of the first one (which was very good btw), and then when there was a scene of a child being blown up, that was it, I had to stop watching, not because it scared me, it just disgusted me.
> 
> That was a terrible movie and I recommend the first one, but don't bother with the 2nd.



That movie was so bad and hilarious. It wasn't even scary. I watch it twice on tv


----------



## CERN (Nov 26, 2009)

I cannot watch most movies in SAW series due to its graphic nature. freaking snuff film. No, I do not want to see a man ripped apart by mechanically pulling ribs away.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 26, 2009)

If i watched Twilight or New moon then yes


----------

